# Rlt 6, Revisited.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've worn this humble quartz watch more than any other over the past two weeks.









On the USA oiled leather strap it is so comfy I hardly know I'm wearing it.

The accuracy is about +1 second a month (by my very rough estimate). Bugger, that's pretty good for a watch that cost Â£45. I have other quartz watches that vary a lot more than this. The G10 is very good, about the same as the RLT 6. So is the Pulsar what's it called, with the Miyota movement.









Good quartz watches are very useful, IMHO. Especially if you want to get off work on time.
















I won't give the buggers one second more than I have to. 

The lume is outstanding on the numerals, it will last for a full eight hours, the hands are not quite that good. Don't blame the manufacturer for this, I have problems with suppliers too.









This is a very good watch and good looking too.

Is it a replacement for a CWC G10, no. It was never meant to be. I love my CWC G10, and I love this RLT 6 also.

Which will be the most sought after in 50 years?

I don't give a darn ( you thought I'd say "bugger", wrong







), I'll be dead.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan,

If you get chance can you post a picture of the two side by side for comparision.

thanks MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll do my best Mike. I'm off tomorrow but have some sh*te to sort out.

I might try to merge pitures like PG did. But, I'm buggered If I know how.









But I'll have a bash. 

No sweat!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

My 84 year old dad is an ex army captain, and wanted a watch that was accurate, easy and clear to read dial, with clear and easy to read arabic numerals, and was luminous, and had a st. steel case( he likes st.steel like me!). He also said he liked the fact it had a date, but no day. I showed him this watch. He immediately said that was just the kind of watch he liked, and would want. He's getting one as a present from me!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Griff. 

I hope your dad enjoys it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Had a look at PaintShop Pro and can't figure out how to merge pictures and too lazy to find out.









G10:-


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

RLT 6:-


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Nice one Griff.
> 
> I hope your dad enjoys it.


 Thanks..............I'm sure he'll be delighted.

Why not list all the watch points for a score out of 10,

and list the score for each watch as a comparison.

I think the RLT 6 wins hands down to be honest!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff,

If my choice is indicated by wrist hours, then I have to agree you.









I'm still wearing it! I took it off for a couple of hours today when I Vaxed the carpets.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Do you mean you can't do this Stan?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Show off!









Go on then, how did ya do it?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's very easy once you know how but quite hard to explain. I'll type up a brief explanation when I get time.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

LOVE AT FIRST BITE!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff,

Though it may offend your senses to admit to being a "bugger", I think you are one. 









So was John Drake.









I like Paddy.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Griff,
> 
> Though it may offend your senses to admit to being a "bugger", I think you are one.


 Hardly Stan........hardly!

But.........John Drake.........now he WAS a character I could admire....and admirably played by Paddy McGoohan, who used a good but tough vocabulary, and his fists instead of guns. I liked that!!


----------

